# Computer Won't go past manufacturer splash screen but can go into BIOS



## Fabagoo (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I'm fixing a computer for a freind, and I was just going to reinstall XP for him, but I'm having a few problems. The computer specs are as follows:

Abit Computer
250gb hard drive
2gb ddr2 RAM
Intel pentium D
Windows XP pro
American Megatrends BIOS
(I'm able to give more info if needed)

When I first got the computer it booted up fine but when XP loaded it said "windows XP has recovered from a fatal error" then after 5 minutes of browsing the computer, it just went off suddenly
I tried to reboot it but this is where I got stuck at where I am now
The manufacturers boot screen came up and as usual says"press tab to enter setup and press del to show post screen" this shows for about 5 seconds and then the monitor just goes black with "no signal" but you can hear the fans still running. I pulled out the power and pressed tab to go into bios. The bios works fine and displays all the components. I restarted the computer and ten chose to go into the POST screen, but when I do, I get the a flash of and American Megatrends logo and then the same "no signal" I've tried flash the bios, reseating the ram and CPU, reconnected everything, but to no avail
Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

turn off the computer, remove all ram and start it up

if you have the speaker connected and don't hear any beeps it would mean that your motherboard is wrecked


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you using Onboard Graphics or a dedicated GPU? 
Brand & Model Number of the PSU?


----------



## Fabagoo (Mar 12, 2011)

its onboard graphics and an EZcool 500w ATX-500 JSP and i get no beeps no-matter what i take out and try booting


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

When powering on and with no RAM installed--If you do not hear a repeated single beep from the Mobo speaker the Mobo is probably faulty.


----------



## Fabagoo (Mar 12, 2011)

ive just tried booting with no ram and now im getting no siplay at all with two quite long beebs followed by one really short one and then series of beeps repeats until i shut it down


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Carefully count the beep code sequence and post them.


----------



## Fabagoo (Mar 12, 2011)

this is the audio recording of the beeps

YouTube - No RAM beep when booting the computer

hope that helps


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

This is interesting. I've checked several beep code sites for your mobo and haven't found anything that matches. I'm mainly posting to subscribe to follow this.


----------



## Fabagoo (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks. and btw, when the ram is in, there are no beeps at all


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

From the info I did find it sounds like the problem is your mobo or video card.


----------

